# Outlook error!! Please Help!!



## OBIER12 (Oct 8, 2009)

When I turn on the email I get the following Error:

Microsoft Office
The add-in "C:\WINNT\system32\MFEOtlk.dll" could not be installed or loaded. This problem may be resolved by using Detect and Repair on the Help.


I have tried the Detech and Repair and reinstalling office but nothing works. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well, they only thing i can see related to that message is McAfee Outlook Email Scanner
Do you have McAfee on your system


----------



## OBIER12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes we are running McAfee 8.7 VirusScan Enterprise.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

turn off the email scanner part of mcafee- see if that stops the error message, if so then we know the source and can see what we can do about that


----------



## OBIER12 (Oct 8, 2009)

I tried the disable email scan and I still had the same error I also tried a repair of McAfee and that did not fix the issue. LOL i just can not figure this out. Any other suggestions would be great.

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

turn off mcafee completely - so its not running at all 
we may have to disable some start up files - so
maybe we could try safemode with networking (not sure, but i think mcafee should be off) as a test

as the PC boots up - tap F8 
you should get a menu
choose
safe mode with netwroking 
then try outlook


----------

